# Horrible Playing Days and Advice



## live for today (Aug 16, 2010)

So I was jamming with drummer ( who was in a band I liked a lot) and I was showing him my songs I wrote and kept ****ing up. I felt like I made a horrible first impression. He liked them but I kept apologizing and for some reason I felt like my guitar playing was so off. I usually practice a lot alone and know the timing and rhythm of the songs very well from jamming on them with previous drummers, guitarists, and bassists, but I felt like I was not my myself. I tried today demoing the songs for him and I noticed I was still off ( playing an extra bar on a 4/4 time song) and I would play certain solo parts or riffs sloppier than I usually play. I am not sure if more practice alone before I jam with him again is required or if I just need a day a way from the guitar. I try to practice at least once a day and use my foot to keep time. But I feel like I am having a bad musician week. I think he is still up for a jam but who knows... My only solution is may be get a bassist involved or another guitarist because I feel like in the past when I have jammed with a bassist, guitarist and drummer, I make less mistakes because I can always watch other musicians hands if I miss a change and jump back on beat if I fall off. But I know I need to practice on my own with this problem.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I've had similar situations happen to me...with me it was because I was nervous
and started cold into my own songs.I found it helps to warm up doing a couple of covers
or have the drummer start and improvise over what he's doing to get the energy flowing.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

geezer gives good advice. playing on some songs you both know might be a good way to warm things up.

and you cant forget that some people gel better with certain musicians then others.

also,you seem like your being awfully damn hard on yourself. everyone has off days.and it may also be nerves. you keep talking about making a good impression.....who gives a shit what the drummer thinks? do you like your songs? have you worked hard on your playing and writing? if the answer to those is yes,well then just keep at it. im not saying you should be cocky,but have faith that one way or another your talent will prevail in the end. if your unsure,that will come through in your music and i get the feeling thats whats happened here.

if you feel a day away might help,go for it. just dont forget that everyone has bad days. if it was always easy it wouldnt be worth it.the bad days just make the good days that click just right that much sweeter.

Bobby


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Bobby said:


> who gives a shit what the drummer thinks?


sigiifa

That quote could be a T-shirt


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

mrmatt1972 said:


> sigiifa
> 
> That quote could be a T-shirt


id try to make some money off it,but im sure many,many people have been quoted as saying it before me 

Bobby


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Probably not realted, but it seems the more i practice the worse i get. Then when i drop it for a few days, or a week, i can suddenly play again. Anyone else the same? lol


----------



## Astroman86 (May 6, 2010)

yes im the same way sometimes. plenty of rest helps too.
im jamming with a drummer and were actually getting some songs together. but ive learned theres no point in us starting with that because we need to warm up first. just jamming i find is the best. then you can both get on the same page since youre both just making it up.

sometimes just acknowledging that youre having a rough day will help you accept it and then relax enough to play.


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

I always play my best at night... I think a lot of people are like that... just sayin. Have a beer first to calm the nerves, and you'll be fine. everyone has off days


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Relax, it really doesn't matter. 
Any time you play in a new type of scenario you are going to be thrown off. It happens to everyone. You should just expect it. You just aren't really used to playing with a drummer that you really respect (who is?).

The first few times I played in a bar, I feel like I really sucked it; The first time I played in front of so-and-so, I sucked it. Every single time I make a youtube video I play like a 4-year-old. Of course, yo could just re-record but I'm too lazy and it's a great exercise in humility. It's also sort of a fun game to convince as many people as you can that you suck at guitar. It really lowers peoples' expectations and makes it easier to blow them away some day.
Besides, it really helps get people to leave you alone about giving them lessons.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if i'm nervous i play worse than normal, even at home in my living room. however, there are some days when i'm just *ON*, know what i mean? there are somedays where i can seem to find just the right tone, my timing is spot-on, and i don't miss any notes and it all happens somewhat effortlessly. on those days i try to experiment with stuff i'm not that familiar with, and it seems to help me progress. things i learn seem to "stick" a little better than usual. 

every now and then, i also have days where i'll play a few warm up songs, and i know that i'm in a terrible mode that day. that's when i put it down and do something else.


----------



## Addictedtokaos (Jul 14, 2010)

+1 to all the post above. 

Major +1 to start with some improv. Either have the drummer start a beat and you jump in or you start a riff and let him come in with a beat.

You see some big band do this in the jam rooms before sets. They just have fun to loosen up and all get on the same page.


----------

